# How to control Estrogen



## zeust (Aug 27, 2019)

What up!

So I recently learned that I was sensitive to AI, anastrozole, and crashed my Estrogen levels. Felt like shit for a while. Getting better. Anyone have some suggestions for controlling just above normal range levels? DIMM, low dose AI?
I was taking .5mg twice a week and after week 3 is when I felt it crash.

================
Estrogens, Total - 120
(Normal Range 40-115)


Testosterone Value- 735


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 27, 2019)

Get regular bloodtest and use it as a guide.


You havent really given enough info. Too many variables. Did you start taking it from the beginning of your cycle? What where you taking on your cycle? Was it your first cycle?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 27, 2019)

You listed your E2 as 120, slightly high of the normal range on your test.  Was that while you were "crashed"?  I hope the 735TT is not on cycle or there's something else really wrong with what you're doing.

Short answer, try a low dose of aromasin, maybe only 2-5mg/week

Long answer, tell us what your cycle is so we have a clue as to what's going on.

Everyone amorotizes test into estrogen differently, so there is no one-size approach to dosing an AI, just general guidelines.  You need to fine what works for you.


----------



## zeust (Aug 27, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> You listed your E2 as 120, slightly high of the normal range on your test.  Was that while you were "crashed"?  I hope the 735TT is not on cycle or there's something else really wrong with what you're doing.
> 
> Short answer, try a low dose of aromasin, maybe only 2-5mg/week
> 
> ...



TRT, implant. My levels are steady in the 700's.


----------



## zeust (Aug 27, 2019)

note that the estrogen test that the doctor ordered is "Total Estrogen level". Not E2. Not sure how to compare these tests.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2019)

I believe sensitive estradiol is the test you want.


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 27, 2019)

Blood test for the win


----------



## Jin (Aug 27, 2019)

Since you went with pellets you should rely on your doctor to manage your e2. 

I dont think anyone on this board has experience with implants.


----------



## 956Vette (Aug 27, 2019)

Recently experienced similar lab work zuest. My plan of action was to dose a very small amount of arimidex (.25mg weekly) with a few days of 5-10mg nolvadex. You're not alone, overdoing your AI is unfortunately commonplace & will leave you feeling horrible. Good luck going forward!


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 27, 2019)

Dial in your dose with blood work. Takes all the guessing out of it


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2019)

how much dex a day were you taking...?  or per week..??


----------



## zeust (Aug 27, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> how much dex a day were you taking...?  or per week..??



I was taking .5mg twice a week. 

Once I feel like my levels are returning to normal I may try .25 once a week and have me E2 checked after a couple of weeks.  The AI is a little scary so I was hoping someone could vouch for the effectiveness of DIMM.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m a fan of zero ai unless necessary. I guess I don’t know why having an elevated e level is a bad thing if you aren’t experiencing negative sides.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2019)

zeust said:


> I was taking .5mg twice a week.
> 
> Once I feel like my levels are returning to normal I may try .25 once a week and have me E2 checked after a couple of weeks.  The AI is a little scary so I was hoping someone could vouch for the effectiveness of DIMM.



leave DIMM, vitex, etc alone for now.  you really only need .25 once a wk for TRT, if that, lots go no AI while cruising or on 100-150mg


----------



## j2048b (Aug 28, 2019)

Try taking DIM, zinc has worked for some as well, if u cant get anastrozole, .5 1 time per week, should be enough


----------



## Blaze (Dec 10, 2019)

hey any updates,

I had a similar issue a the time - not sure how but my test level went way above the normal levels on 150mg a week split to two. 
e2 was on 90 then within two weeks on 190. 
first I change the source then reduce my test to 100mg a week which was working fine at the time. 

Let us know how you are going.


----------

